

Show HN: Freeholdr - a friendly, social condo property collaboration service - wgrrrr
https://freeholdr.com

======
Udo
It looks nice, though the design is so smooth and monochromatic I wonder if
people would find it more appealing if there were some generic housing photos
as illustrations. I'd also suggest using screenshots to give people a better
idea what to expect. It may be worth thinking about a more slimmed-down sign-
up process that lowers the barrier of opening a test account and enables
people to play with the app right away. It's clear a lot of effort has gone
into this, keep it up!

~~~
Nomlab
The design looks nice at first glance - but when I tried to figure out what
you actually do, how you deliver on your promise, I was just confused. You're
very features-first. Would love it if you started your copy and iconography
with benefits and then talked about the features that support them.

~~~
wgrrrr
Thanks for your feedback. The home page has a brief overview of the benefits
and calls you to click through to the features page to "Find out more". Did
you see this copy on the home page, or did you go immediately to the Features
page? I'd love to understand this more as I think you're right - that this is
an area we can improve - I'm just trying to figure out how.

Again, thanks for your feedback.

